# Вопросы-ответы > Психологические консультации >  потеря вкуса к жизни (духовной и материальной)

## Юрий Ковалев

Харе Кришна! С 2000 года понемногу пытаюсь практиковать отдельные элементы бхакти-йоги. Первые 7 лет чувствовался прогресс, а последние лет 6 как будто топчусь на одном месте.На данный момент садхана, вкус и энтузиазм в духовной жизни сошли почти на нет, в материальной жизни тоже ко всему потерял интерес.  Чаще всего ощущаю уныние, тоску, подавленность либо раздражительность и агрессивность. Помогите, пожалуйста, понять, является ли эта ситуация результатом моей прошлой кармы и надо просто терпеть или я сейчас что-то делаю не так и следует что-то поменять в жизни.

----------


## Нитай дас

Харе Кришна!
Юрий, вы озвучили очень важный для многих вопрос. Спасибо за это.
У вас приличный стаж практики. Про карму хороший вопрос. Конечно мы с вами понимаем, что она есть и влияет. Вот степень ее влияния астрологи могут рассказать. И лучше если очень хорошие. Карма ведь может разными способами проявляться - планеты могут так встать, что будет оставаться только одно: заниматься активно духовным развитием, все остальное, сколько ни старайся, будет полностью или практически безуспешным. Это пример. Вы наверное слышали про такое. 
Правильно я понимаю, Юрий, что у вас стимул пропал тотально, и в духовной сфере, и в материальной? Когда я читал ваше письмо, у меня возникла такая фантазия, как будто для вас очень важен результат в виде прогресса. Так ли это? И почему-то на ум пришла аналогия с коровой, которая дает сначала мало молока (я не специалист, для примера так выражаюсь), затем больше, затем еще больше, а затем вдруг надой перестают увеличиваться. И что? Нам теперь перестать радоваться молоку? Или плакать по этому поводу? Или корову возненавидеть, ходить вокруг нее с грустным видом, чтобы ее совесть заела? Такая череда вопросов пронеслась у меня в голове. Может пример не очень подходящий, однако корова хороша уже тем, что она корова. И даже когда молока она перестанет давать вовсе, ее есть за что любить, заботиться о ней и т.п. Вот такая фантазия по вашему письму - есть человек, которых хочет и развивает духовный вкус, он очень дорог Господу, сам человек требователен к себе, каждое утро он проверяет, насколько увеличились "надои молока", когда есть прибавка - он спокоен, когда нет - недоволен и теряет интерес к этому делу, тогда "надои" вообще падают.
Обязательность прироста результата - это про полезность. Любовь, в противоположность этому, основывается на чем-то другом, как мне кажется. Я не особо квалифицирован об этом говорить, да и раздел форума немного о другом... Ну, если просто сказать, то если сын учится на пятерки - я его люблю, а если нет - не люблю. Странная любовь? Правда?
Скажите, пожалуйста, относился ли к вам кто-то когда-нибудь подобным образом? Что вы сами по себе не особо вроде как важны, а вот результаты ваши - да. Т.е. жить - это значит соответствовать и радовать кого-то? Смотрел ли кто-то на вас таким взглядом? И как вы на самого себя смотрите? Как принимаете свои взлеты и падения, как прощаете себя, как принимаете таким, какой вы есть, как заботитесь о себе, как поддерживаете, подмечая свои сильные стороны и успехи, как верите в себя, либо напротив, как пугаете себя неудачами и чувством вины...
Могли бы поделиться, как вам откликается все это? Хотели бы вы подробнее посмотреть на эту ситуацию?

----------


## Юрий Ковалев

Здравствуйте, Нитай Прабху!
Спасибо за ответ. Для меня важно внутреннее удовлетворение, а его я испытываю, когда удовлетворяю Кришну. Кришну можно удовлетворить, идя по пути преданного служения, поэтому для меня очень важен результат в виде прогресса на этом пути. 
Меня все любили таким, какой я есть, независимо от моих результатов. И сам я себя очень люблю, холю и лелею. А если в чем-то и предъявляю к себе завышенные требования, то это из-за невежества и большого самомнения (и то, когда плохая карма прижмет). Вообще, в работе над собой стараюсь разумно использовать кнут и пряник.

----------


## Нитай дас

Здравствуйте, Юрий!
Могли бы Вы пояснить некоторые подробности - в частности, было бы важно узнать следующее:
1) Вы пишите "Меня все любили таким, какой я есть, независимо от моих результатов. " - расскажите, пожалуйста, как, в чем проявлялась эта любовь? Все - это кто? Видимо это чрезмерное обобщение...
2) Вы пишите "И сам я себя очень люблю, холю и лелею. " - расскажите, пожалуйста, как, в чем проявляется это "люблю, холю и лелею"? приведите примеры, если можно
3) Вы пишите о завышенных требованиях к себе - расскажите, пожалуйста, как, в чем проявляется это?
4) Вы пишите "в работе над собой стараюсь разумно использовать кнут и пряник" - расскажите, пожалуйста, об этом подробнее, приведите примеры, если можно

----------


## Юрий Ковалев

Здравствуйте, Нитай Прабху!
Извините за чрезмерную краткость моего ответа. Постараюсь подробнее ответить на Ваши вопросы.
1) Под словом "все" я имел в виду родителей, бабушек, дедушек, друзей. Если у меня не получалось что-то в учебе, в быту, в играх, они не высмеивали и не унижали меня, а, наоборот, успокаивали и поддерживали.Каких-то особенных планок, которым я должен был бы соответствовать, передо мной также  никто не ставил.
2) Мое "люблю, холю и лелею" проявляется в моем эгоизме, в том, что я всегда ставлю свои интересы на первое место, в том, что потакаю своим чувствам и стараюсь избегать любых трудностей. В общем, любовь моя к себе находится в невежестве и не идет мне на пользу. Тенденцию избегать трудностей и искать легких путей из материальной жизни я перенес и в духовную.И лишь несколько месяцев назад я это осознал и пытаюсь терпеть трудности и преодолевать препятствия уже добровольно, а не под давлением обстоятельств.
3) Мои завышенные требования к себе проявились, к примеру, в следующих моментах. Когда в начале духовной жизни я узнал, что жизнь в отречении выше по уровню, чем семейная жизнь, я решил, что никогда не буду жениться.И лишь через много лет я понял, что у меня практически нет необходимых качеств даже для более-менее сносного существования в "темном колодце", не говоря уже о грихастха-ашраме,а уж тем более о жизни в отречении. Или, например, когда я узнал,что желающие серьезно заниматься бхакти-йогой должны повторять минимум 16 кругов махамантры ежедневно, я начал пытаться следовать этому стандарту, хотя объективно времени для этого не было и поэтому желаемый результат достигался за счет невыполнения каких-то своих материальных обязанностей и потому длился недолго.
4)Под "кнутом" я подразумеваю страх, под "пряником" - что-нибудь приятное для моих чувств и ума.Например, в периоды, когда карма становится полегче, я расслабляюсь и начинаю лениться. Тогда я напоминаю себе, то нахожусь в юдоли страданий и представляю себе ужасные картины этих страданий, которые в любой момент могут обрушиться мне на голову.Это мгновенно отрезвляет, стряхивает лень и дает дополнительные силы следовать дальше по избранному пути. Главным пряником для меня является изучение ведического знания посредством чтения и слушания.



> Правильно я понимаю, Юрий, что у вас стимул пропал тотально, и в духовной сфере, и в материальной?


Да,правильно.                                                                          


> ...И как вы на самого себя смотрите? Как принимаете свои взлеты и падения, как прощаете себя, как принимаете таким, какой вы есть, как заботитесь о себе, как поддерживаете, подмечая свои сильные стороны и успехи, как верите в себя, либо напротив, как пугаете себя неудачами и чувством вины...


Вообще, я стараюсь смотреть на себя объективно. К взлетам и падениям стараюсь относиться спокойно, не сильно радоваться и не сильно огорчаться. Прощаю себя достаточно легко. И принимаю себя таким, какой я есть, тоже без особых проблем. Забочусь о себе, стараясь не принимать больше, чем необходимо в духовной жизни, и не прикладывать чрезмерных усилий в материальной. А также (насколько это возможно) пытаюсь поддерживать баланс во всех сферах своей жизни. Лучше всего меня вдохновляет хороший план, когда я могу реально видеть по объективным показателям свое продвижение на пути к поставленной цели. В периоды, когда сложно увидеть сколько-нибудь заметное продвижение, я поддерживаю себя мыслью, что, если я тем не менее продолжаю выполнять свои обязанности, у меня развиваются такие важные качества, как терпение и смирение. С верой в себя у меня тоже вроде бы все в порядке, потому что я понимаю, что сам я все равно ничего достичь не могу, результат дает Кришна, а от меня требуется лишь продолжать желать заниматься преданным служением и прикладывать определенные усилия в этом направлении. Мысли о неудачах меня не беспокоят. Если испытываю чувство вины, стараюсь не заниматься самобичеванием, а думаю, как можно исправить уже совершенную ошибку или как предотвратить ее повторение в будущем.

----------

